# الفرق بين الناموس(الشريعة ) والنعمة



## engy_love_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_* الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. يوحنا 1: 17



تقول النعمة: هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا


1 - يقول الناموس أجرة الخطية هي موت

النعمة ظهرت مُخلّة لجميع الناس


2- الناموس دخل لكي تكثر الخطيّة

النعمة تقول: طوبى للذي غفرت آثامهم وسترت خطاياهم. طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الرب خطية (رومية 4: 7و8)


3- الناموس يقول: ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس ليعمل به

النعمة تقول: الخطية لن تسودكم لانكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة(رومية 6: 14 )


4- الناموس قد زيد بسبب التعديات (غلاطية 3: 19)

النعمة تقول :في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا(1 يوحنا 4: 10)


5- الناموس يقول: تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك. (متى 22: 37 )

النعمة تقيم ابنا مكملا الى الابد (عبرانيين 7: 28 )


6- الناموس يقيم رؤساء الكهنة أناس بهم ضعف

النعمة تقول: بقربان واحد قد اكمل الى الابد المقدّسين.” (عبرانيين 10: 14)


7- الناموس يقدم قرابين وذبائح لا يمكن من جهة الضمير ان تكمّل (عبرانيين 9:9 )

النعمة تقول: قد سامحتك بكل شيء


8- الناموس يقول : ادفع الدين الذي عليك

النعمة تقول : خذ الحياة فتتمكن من العمل


9- يقول الناموس : افعل هذا فتحيا

تقول النعمة : " قد أُكمل"


10- يقول الناموس : اعمل

النعمة تقول: اعطيك قلباً جديداً واخلق فيك روحا جديدة


11- يقول الناموس: ليكن لك قلب جديد وروح جديدة

النعمة تهب القداسة: ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء. (1 كورنثوس 1: 30 )


12- الناموس يطالب بالقداسة: وتكونون قديسين لاني انا قدوس (لاويين 11: 44 )

النعمة تقول: لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا. (متى 5: 38-39 )


13- الناموس يقول: عينا بعين وسنا بسن” (خروج 21 :24 )

النعمة تقول: احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.” (متى 5: 43-44 )


14- الناموس يقول: تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك

النعمة هي الحقيقة


15- الناموس هو الظل

نقشت النعمة على الواح القلب اللحمية


16- كتب الناموس على ألواح حجرية

فاضت النعمة من خلال الصليب فوق تلة الجلجثة


17- أعطي الناموس فوق جبل سيناء

تحضرنا النعمة الى السكنى مع الله الحي


18- جاء الناموس بالشعب الى جبل مشتعل بالنار

ظهرت النعمة في لطف عجيب


19- جاء الناموس بطريقة مرعبة

وهبت النعمة الى كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة


20- أعطي الناموس لشعب خاص

النعمة هي العهد الجديد الى الأبد


21- الناموس هو العهد الأول الى زمان محدود

النعمة تهب الحياة بل الحياة الأفضل


22- الناموس يقنل

النعمة جعلت الأفواه تفيض بالشكروالتسبيح


23- عن طريق الناموس يستد كل فم

النعمة تصالح الخطاة مع الله القدوس بدم المسيح


24- صنع الناموس هوة كبيرة بين الله والإنسان

بتبرر النعمة أردأ البشر المؤمنين بيسوع مجاناً


25- يدين الناموس افضل الناس

النعمة تخلص الشرير بناء على عمل الصليب


26- الناموس يبارك الصالح فقط

بالنعمة مات الراعي من أجل الخراف


27- بالناموس تُذبح الخراف من أجل الراعي

لنعمة تحب الأعداء وتهب الخاطي قلباً جديدا


28- الناموس يطلب عيناً بعين ويرجم الزاني

لنعمة تخلُص من سلطان الخطية وعواقبها وتحرر تابعيها الى التمام


29- الناموس لا يحرر من قوة الخطية ويترك تابعيه أسرى لها

بالنعمة احتمل المسيح اللعنة بدلاً عن المؤمن به


30- وضع الناموس الناس تحت اللعنة

النعمة تبرر مجاناً


31- لا يوجد بالناموس تبرير

النعمة تُخلِّص الفاجر خلاصاً كاملاً


32- الناموس لا يُخلِّص الخاطئ

تمنح النعمة تابعيها فرحاً لا يتطق به ومجيد


33- لا يمكن ان يهب الناموس السعادة

تمنح النعمة تابعيها فرحاً لا يتطق به ومجي*_​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

> 31- لا يوجد بالناموس تبرير
> 
> النعمة تُخلِّص الفاجر خلاصاً كاملاً
> 
> ...





مشكورة اخت انجي 
موضوع مميز
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_*

كليمو قال:







مشكورة اخت انجي 
موضوع مميز
سلام المسيح
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياكليم لمرورك ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة / إنجوى لاف جيسيس ، على إبراز فضل المسيح ونعمته ، التى ليس لنا فيها فضل ، بل إنها نعمة مجانية ، وفضل خالص .
+++ فلم يأتى المسيح ليخلص الأبرار ، بل الخطاة الغير مستحقين ، جاء إلينا فضلاً منه ، من فضل فرط محبته الغير محدودة .
+++ كما أن خلاصه المجانى النابع من محبته الغير محدودة ، لا يتعارض مع عدله الغير محدود ، بل يتكامل معه .
++++ ففى المسيح تقابلت الرحمة مع العدل ، وتكاملتا فى فدائه المجانى العجيب .
++++ فمن جهة الرحمة المطلقة ، كانت عطية الخلاص مجانية تماماً ، بدون أى ثمن ندفعه ، فلم ندفع شيئاً لنحصل على ميلاده الثانى لنا ، ولم ندفع ثمناً لنحصل على الثبات فيه من خلال التوبة والإعتراف والتناول ، بل كل ذلك يــُقدَّم مجاناً خالصاً .
++++ ومن جهة العدل المطلق ، كانت العطية المجانية ، لمن يؤمن ويعتمد ويسلك بحسب وصاياه ، وليس للرافضين له ولوصاياه . فمن يقبل ويؤمن ويعتمد ويطيع وصاياه ، يأخذ مجاناً بدون ثمن مقابل .+ ومن يرفض ، يحرم نفسه بنفسه ، فلم يظلمه الله فى شيئ ، بل هو الذى ظلم نفسه .
++++ وهكذا يكتمل العدل مع الرحمة فى الخلاص المجانى .
++++ ويوجد بحث مدعوم بالآيات ( أقدمه ليجبر نقصى ، لضيق الوقت )، فى منتدانا المبارك هذا ، عن هذه النقطة بالذات ، بعنوان :- الإنجيل يجيب . ++ وهو بحث يُظهـِر عظمة الخلاص من جانبى الرحمة والعدل معاً .
++++ فليس فى المسيحية مقولة :- " ولو قتل ولو سرق ولو زنى " ،، التى يقولها أتباع الكذَّاب ، بل المحاكمة بلا محاباة على الجميع معاً :- [ لا تضلوا ] غل 6 :7 ، [ ليس عند الله محاباة ] رو2 :11 .
++++ وهذا هو فخر المسيحية ، فخر الإله القدوس الذى ليس عنده محاباة .


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة / إنجوى لاف جيسيس ، على إبراز فضل المسيح ونعمته ، التى ليس لنا فيها فضل ، بل إنها نعمة مجانية ، وفضل خالص .
+++ فلم يأتى المسيح ليخلص الأبرار ، بل الخطاة الغير مستحقين ، جاء إلينا فضلاً منه ، من فضل فرط محبته الغير محدودة .
+++ كما أن خلاصه المجانى النابع من محبته الغير محدودة ، لا يتعارض مع عدله الغير محدود ، بل يتكامل معه .
++++ ففى المسيح تقابلت الرحمة مع العدل ، وتكاملتا فى فدائه المجانى العجيب .
++++ فمن جهة الرحمة المطلقة ، كانت عطية الخلاص مجانية تماماً ، بدون أى ثمن ندفعه ، فلم ندفع شيئاً لنحصل على ميلاده الثانى لنا ، ولم ندفع ثمناً لنحصل على الثبات فيه من خلال التوبة والإعتراف والتناول ، بل كل ذلك يــُقدَّم مجاناً خالصاً .
++++ ومن جهة العدل المطلق ، كانت العطية المجانية ، لمن يؤمن ويعتمد ويسلك بحسب وصاياه ، وليس للرافضين له ولوصاياه . فمن يقبل ويؤمن ويعتمد ويطيع وصاياه ، يأخذ مجاناً بدون ثمن مقابل .+ ومن يرفض ، يحرم نفسه بنفسه ، فلم يظلمه الله فى شيئ ، بل هو الذى ظلم نفسه .
++++ وهكذا يكتمل العدل مع الرحمة فى الخلاص المجانى .
++++ ويوجد بحث مدعوم بالآيات ( أقدمه ليجبر نقصى ، لضيق الوقت )، فى منتدانا المبارك هذا ، عن هذه النقطة بالذات ، بعنوان :- الإنجيل يجيب . ++ وهو بحث يُظهـِر عظمة الخلاص من جانبى الرحمة والعدل معاً .
++++ فليس فى المسيحية مقولة :- " ولو قتل ولو سرق ولو زنى " ،، التى يقولها أتباع الكذَّاب ، بل المحاكمة بلا محاباة على الجميع معاً :- [ لا تضلوا ] غل 6 :7 ، [ ليس عند الله محاباة ] رو2 :11 .
++++ وهذا هو فخر المسيحية ، فخر الإله القدوس الذى ليس عنده محاباة .

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية جدا على الاضافة الاكثر من رائعة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم يا جيجي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2008)

_*


mero_engel قال:



ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم يا جيجي
ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياميرو ياقمر على مرورك ربنا يباركك *_​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع جدا ياانجى


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2009)

*أقوال جميلة جددددددددددددا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا انجى 

 ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 مارس 2009)

*مرسية يجماعة لمروركم نورتونى ​*


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2009)

*ناموس العهد القديم المُكمَّل بالمسيح، أسماه القديس بولس الرسول مرتين في رسائله باسم "ناموس المسيح": مرة في رسالة غلاطية: "احملوا بعضكم أثقال بعض، وهكذا تمِّموا ناموس المسيح"؛ والمرة الثانية ذكر فيها عن نفسه أنه "تحت ناموسٍ للمسيح" بالمقارنة مع ناموس العهد القديم غير المكمَّل بالمسيح: "صرتُ... للذين بلا ناموس كأني بلا ناموس، مع أني لستُ بلا ناموسٍ لله، بل تحت ناموسٍ للمسيح، لأربح الذين بلا ناموس." (1كو 9: 20و21*)
و"ناموس المسيح" عند القديس بولس يتضمن المعايير السلوكية في ناموس العهد القديم، ولكن مُكمَّلة ومتمركزة حول وصية "محبة القريب" كما أعلن ذلك الرب يسوع . والقديس بولس يكون في هذا قد استلم من المسيح تعليمه وتكميله للناموس القديم، وأسْمَى هذا الناموس المُكمَّل *"ناموس المسيح".
*ويؤكِّد القديس بولس على مدى رسائله أن ناموس العهد القديم لا يمكن أن يكتمل ويتحقق ويُستوفَى إلاَّ *بالعمل القوي للروح القدس في حياة المؤمن.*
*موضوع رائع انجى *
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكى انجى
موضوعك جامد جدا 
الف شكر​


----------

